# Picked up a new 45 yesterday



## Bgreg (Jan 29, 2010)

I've been wanting a 1911 style pistol for some time and finally decided to go ahead a get one yesterday. I believe that I read a post here regarding 400 Jewelry & Pawn (up off 400 near the Outlet Mall) about having reasonable prices and a willingness to make fair deals on trades so I went up there. Couldn't have worked out better. I traded in a pistol and a rifle. They paid me $200 over what I was offered by two different gun shops in the area.

With cash in hand, I bought a Rock Island 45 Compact, $419.00 OTD. The lowest price I've seen anywhere around here. IMO a sweet deal and a sweet gun. Sent it off today to have an ambi-safety added and will be shopping for some fancier grips (the stock ones a real plain jane). I'll let you know how it shoots when I get it back.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Those are good weapons. I'm sure you will enjoy it for a long time to come.:smt023


----------

